# What do use your boobs for? - BBW Only Please!



## TheChubbyYoshi (Nov 17, 2010)

Besides the obvious... whatever that may be for you. 

If I'm lying down and reading, I'll lean my book on mine.


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 17, 2010)

Try to offer them as pillows, but sadly no takers as yet lol! Good hand warmers though


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Nov 17, 2010)

handwarmers, hiding place for stuff/mini purse when I've got no pockets, pillows for those lucky enough :*, and as a means for free sushi hahaha!!


----------



## Tau (Nov 17, 2010)

Hand warmers, cell phone and money storage, weapons of mass destruction


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 17, 2010)

Makeup and money storage, and yes, hand warmers. My cat likes to use them as a head rest too.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 17, 2010)

Money storage, lighter storage, fill out my shirts, and holding up things when I'm sitting or laying down. Like how I can rest my cellphone on them when sitting to watch TV and won't miss a single message cuz it's right in view and reach.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 17, 2010)

It's where I hide my herbals and my ID.... I also lure men away from boobless women into my horrible cleavage clutches, but not lately.


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 18, 2010)

I googled "Swiss army tits." 



I wish I hadn't.



Anyway, I use my breasts as handwarmers, extra pockets, and a coin purse. 
I was at the store one day, and needed some change. Not really thinking, I proceeded to fetch the dime out of my cleavage and hand the warm coin to the cashier. The young thing looked visibly mortified. I was embarrassed for about thirty seconds...


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 18, 2010)

Giving boners, duh.


----------



## SexybbwChanel (Nov 18, 2010)

well...they are my weapons of mass seduction but on their night off, they serve as pillows for my bf, a place to sleep for my cat,storage, hand warmers and bra-fillers!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 18, 2010)

As a Mini-Purse, My boobs hold the following:

Phone
Remote
Lighter
Cigarette Pack
Lipstick/Gloss
Dollar Bills/Change
Wallet


I also use their Male-Magnet qualities for my own personal use.
Oh, I also put soda cans in them if I'm going up/down stairs. 

I use them as pillows when I am seated at a table/desk. 
I use them as hand-warmers in the cold. 
I use them to soften tootsie-rolls that were left in a cold enviroment and thus made extremely hard. I use them to melt chocolates when I want something that will melt in my mouth.


More to come when I'm not braindedz.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 18, 2010)

My doggy likes to lay on my chest lol Other than that, they are just boobies. Oh, except if I'm carrying a crapload of stuff from my car, I'll squeeze my cell phone in between 'em until I get in lol


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, you mean you can USE them for something? lol . . .

such great ideas, so little time!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 18, 2010)

I was just using them as a pencil holder yesterday as I was doing some work.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 23, 2010)

I notice that several women in this thread have said they use their boobs as hand warmers. Which prompts me to ask a question I've been dying to ask, but have been too embarrassed to broach the subject.

Let me preface my question with a little exposition. I have a particular habit when I'm hanging out on the couch, relaxing and watching tv. I have no idea when this habit started or why I do it. I unconsciously stick my hands under my shirt and under my boobs, much like some guys stick their hands down their pants and rest them on their junk when just hanging out and relaxing. I often catch myself doing it and trying to recall the impulse to put my hands under my boobs in the first place. I'm guessing my reason for doing it is to keep my hands warm.

Which brings me back to my question. Is this what you ladies mean when you say you use your boobs for hand warmers? Or am I just cracked in the head and have this unconscious habit that no one else in the world does and will remain unexplainable?

As far as boob usage, I sometimes use them to hold my sunglasses, or a writing instrument when my hands are otherwise full or occupied. The truth is, I could probably go swimming in the ocean with diamonds on and not lose them, but I really don't use my boobs as a holding compartment very often. Most things would just get gross and sweaty in there, and if I put a lipstick down my shirt, it would most certainly melt. That's not a mess I really want to clean up.


----------



## Cynthia (Nov 24, 2010)

I use them as a shelf for catching sauces, dressings, and gloppy cuisine. Thanks to their effectiveness, I am growing a large, impressive collection of clothes that must be worn with scarves.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 24, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I notice that several women in this thread have said they use their boobs as hand warmers. Which prompts me to ask a question I've been dying to ask, but have been too embarrassed to broach the subject.
> 
> Let me preface my question with a little exposition. I have a particular habit when I'm hanging out on the couch, relaxing and watching tv. I have no idea when this habit started or why I do it. *I unconsciously stick my hands under my shirt and under my boobs*, much like some guys stick their hands down their pants and rest them on their junk when just hanging out and relaxing. I often catch myself doing it and trying to recall the impulse to put my hands under my boobs in the first place. I'm guessing my reason for doing it is to keep my hands warm.
> 
> ...



I personally use my boobs this way. You are not unique nor cracked in the head. I have caught myself on occasion about to do this in the shops, and stopping myself just in time. It is a very soothing position. I use my tummy this way too.


----------



## PinkRodery (Nov 24, 2010)

Holding my phone/ money/ ID when I go out. And pillows, of course. XD


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 24, 2010)

I use them to distract men from gazing into my eyes. 
Highly effective.
Too effective come to think of it. 
They don't know their own strength.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 24, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I use them to distract men from gazing into my eyes.
> Highly effective.
> Too effective come to think of it.
> They don't know their own strength.


This is where I mention the iBra: a combination media player and brassiere, designed for women who are tired of men staring at their boobs and not listening to them.

-Rusty


----------



## tattooU (Nov 24, 2010)

My hands get cold a lot. Luckily i have my boobs to warm them. i generally tuck them between my opposite arm and my boob for optimal heating. Underneath seems like a tender spot to tuck my hands, then again, i have ice hands 

i think the only other thing i use them for is a money holder when i'm getting drinks at the bar. It's always nice to get home, take your clothes off and find that you spent far less money than you thought.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 25, 2010)

Also, if I'm someplace without a trash receptacle and I've no pockets, I put any little trash in them. (Gum wrapper, Ect.) 


..And Yes.
It's a nice surprise when you go home from the bar, take off your clothes, and money falls from your boobs. 

HOWEVER. 
..It's NOT Nice, when you lose change to them. (I've had change fall down the drain in the shower because I've completely forgotten I had stuck it there.  )


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 25, 2010)

I used them at the movie theatre to perch my drink while I got a better hold on the cup. My sister laughed and said my boobs were quite useful.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Nov 25, 2010)

To get my husbands attention to do things around the house!Trust me it works!


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 3, 2010)

I rest snacks on them when I'm eating in bed.


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 3, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> It's a nice surprise when you go home from the bar, take off your clothes, and money falls from your boobs.



Have you ever had, like, shrimp cocktail fall out?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 4, 2010)

I believe I'm with many others on this - hand warmers. I've also been known to use my cleavage to hold money, cell phone and such when I haven't any pockets handy.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 4, 2010)

Last night... I kept my friends' car keys in my cleavage, lol. Two sets of keys and they stayed in there through jumping, lots dancing, bending over, running around, etc. I've got some good boobs


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 4, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Last night... I kept my friends' car keys in my cleavage, lol. Two sets of keys and they stayed in there through jumping, lots dancing, bending over, running around, etc. I've got some good boobs



Haha, I did the keys thing once, and keyed my own boob. OUCH!


----------



## TheChubbyYoshi (Dec 7, 2010)

I once found a cookie, nice and warm.

But it left a bit of chocolate on my favorite bra. Sigh...


----------



## HayleeRose (Dec 10, 2010)

I use it to hold my phone waaaaay too often. I usually wear leggings out, and its just more handy than my purse. I also put money in there, and like someone said when you take your clothse off and find money in there later its awesome, but its not so awesome when that happens and I forget my phones in there, and then it falls on the floor.. I also find myself unconciously sticking my hands up my shirt and "warmers" yet its way more embarassing cause I live with my parents still. lol


----------



## lucidbliss (Dec 10, 2010)

My bf is always sticking his hands under my boobs when he tries to warm them up. My bosoms are also the world's greatest Iphone dock and mini storage. I'm trying find a way to use my boob heat to charge my phone but am still waiting to hear back from the nuclear physicist.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 10, 2010)

lucidbliss said:


> My bf is always sticking his hands under my boobs when he tries to warm them up. My bosoms are also the world's greatest Iphone dock and mini storage. I'm trying find a way to use my boob heat to charge my phone but am still waiting to hear back from the nuclear physicist.



It's very possible to create an electrical charge from heat, but it's woefully inefficient.


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 12, 2010)

So the other day I was playing in a jazz band at a basketball game. I had only my good mouthpiece with me... and I didn't want to get it ruined. So I gently stuck it right up in between my boobs.

It was warm all night

When I realized what I had done, I felt it was acceptable to post it here.


----------



## lalatx (Dec 14, 2010)

Drink holder for myself and others. Glass bottles work best. 
Pillow for others
Tractor beams to lure the opposite sex and sometimes the same sex
The best accessories ever


----------



## Myn (Dec 17, 2010)

A holder for french fries while driving, as God intended. I once asked my little sister what skinny girls do to handle this vital need, but she said she just holds the container in her lap. Pfft.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 18, 2010)

Flotation devices in the pool.


----------



## penguin (Dec 18, 2010)

I've used them as ear warmers...for other people! I'd stand behind them, lean over a bit, and have my boobs cover their ears. It did get a bit chilly for me, but their ears were warm


----------



## scroogey (Dec 18, 2010)

i often put a lighter down the side of my boobs when i dont have any pockets, and also sometimes my draw.


----------



## patmcf (Dec 18, 2010)

patmcf said:


> To get out of speeding tickets.



It has not worked thus far.


----------



## cute&curly (Dec 21, 2010)

My cute little boobies aren't big enough to do much with.
I think they're fabulous though


----------



## khrestel (Dec 28, 2010)

I keep money, cellphone, pens, knitting needles and everything possible between or on them from time to time. I think my belly works better as handwarmer and I often stuck my hands under it when I sit BUT I do find myself fondling my breasts like stress toys when I'm thinking.


----------



## paintsplotch (Dec 28, 2010)

ive used mine to hold my cell phone....
cup holder
money holder.....
never change... just too cold.
i warmed a bottle between them once when power went out and i had my neice with me... it worked.... i run warm so .....

pillows

i like to wear stuff to show em off.... tasteful but good viewing.


----------



## stephbreezy (Dec 28, 2010)

When its last call at the bar I usually hide a drink there and go order another!! Haha, then walk out with a hidden drink. Ive never been one to put things in my bra, only because my mom did and it would freak me out. They usually collect crumbs and when my guy starts touching them he's acknowledges them and Im like :blush:

haha.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 28, 2010)

I once cured a man of terrible hiccups using them.


----------



## penguin (Dec 28, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> I once cured a man of terrible hiccups using them.



By flashing him or smothering him?


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 28, 2010)

By allowing him the privilege of resting his unworthy head on them.

He had horrible, pterodactyl-like hiccups for the whole day, and he had tried everything. I had gone over to his house to watch a movie. Finally, he says to me, _I bet if I put my head on your chest, I'd stop hiccuping_. I let him, and he stopped, and subsequently fell into a baby-like slumber.


----------



## NurseVicki (Dec 28, 2010)

as a crumb catcher want to eat the crumbs? Giggle


----------



## Sabrina V (Dec 29, 2010)

Besides the usual storage area and hand warmer. I use mine for obtaining one of the fastest cool down methods in the desert heat. One ice cold beverage nestled between them and I cool down instantly. Surface area of reactants boys and girls, surface area of reactants  Big girls do it better!  Sorry for the geek out... v.v


----------



## paintsplotch (Dec 31, 2010)

Sabrina V said:


> Besides the usual storage area and hand warmer. I use mine for obtaining one of the fastest cool down methods in the desert heat. One ice cold beverage nestled between them and I cool down instantly. Surface area of reactants boys and girls, surface area of reactants  Big girls do it better!  Sorry for the geek out... v.v



ive done that too! hehehe


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Jan 5, 2011)

To get what I want.


----------



## staceysmith (Jan 8, 2011)

If I'm in class, I'll totally prop them up on the desk and use them as pillows. xD Haha.. I use them as a place to put things as well; I had a flash drive in there for more than 9 hours once, I had forgotten that I put it there:doh:.


----------



## penguin (Jan 8, 2011)

tonight I was going to use them for slapping, as I lack the equipment for proper turkey slapping. I'd need to release them from my bra to do that properly, which I didn't feel like doing in the middle of a party, so I'll save that for another time.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 8, 2011)

Like most BBWs my fat went some places and not others. The only place I _didn't_ get any was on my already small, boring boobs. :doh: I can't use them for _anything_!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 8, 2011)

staceysmith said:


> If I'm in class, I'll totally prop them up on the desk and use them as pillows. xD Haha.. I use them as a place to put things as well; I had a flash drive in there for more than 9 hours once, I had forgotten that I put it there:doh:.


YES! I'm not alone!  

BestPillowsEver,By the way..


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 8, 2011)

Fill out my bra.


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 9, 2011)

I've done the hand warming, money, cell phone, snack things, et cetera. I don't stay in hotels often but after one time locking myself out I started sticking the extra credit card key in my boobs when leaving the room.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 10, 2011)

Dmitra said:


> I've done the hand warming, money, cell phone, snack things, et cetera. I don't stay in hotels often but after one time locking myself out I started sticking the extra credit card key in my boobs when leaving the room.


 
That is my secret. Keep the cell phone in the pants pocket or purse, the key card in the cleavage. The issue is that the cell phone will kill the card. After 4 trips to the front desk my last hotel stay, I learned my lesson.


----------

